# Maintaining/checking Furnace



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

I own a 2012 Outback 250RS, and try to make sure everything is maintained so it works for camping of course, and as well to catch anything befeore it becomes an expensive problem

The furnace on it, how do you "check it" since it is underneath the jack knife sofa. I make sure the exhaust outside is clear, and my testing of it is to see if it lights and throws heat in the spring

But what else can you check without tearing the sofa off? Manual says there is a window to see the flame, but where do you look for it?

Thanks


----------



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

Reading more today for maintenance, where is the return air vent on this model, 2012 Outback 25rss


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

On our 2013 250RW, there is no return vent. The furnace is under the sofa and the panel on the front of the sofa base is elevated off of the floor about an inch. The return air passes under that panel and back to the furnace. The panel comes off easily. There are some fabric covered buttons on the front of the panel that pop off to reveal the screws that hold the panel on. Remove the screws and the panel to access the furnace.


----------



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

thefulminator said:


> On our 2013 250RW, there is no return vent. The furnace is under the sofa and the panel on the front of the sofa base is elevated off of the floor about an inch. The return air passes under that panel and back to the furnace. The panel comes off easily. There are some fabric covered buttons on the front of the panel that pop off to reveal the screws that hold the panel on. Remove the screws and the panel to access the furnace.


This one is probably the same. I have taken the front panel of before, etc. But even then you cant see anything because its in the squirrel cage. Id like to check the fan blades for dust accumulation, clean, etc. If there is anything I can do to prevent premature failure. Ill have to look again this weekend, see if you can take the side off the furnace, etc. See if I can see the burner flame and all that.

Are the vents in the floor vents for heat or the return vents? Or is the outside dual vent the return air vent as well as the hot air discharge since it is a dual vent


----------



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

So I removed the front kick plate/panel to reveal the furnace. I thought maybe there was a panel to remove, but I cant since the gas line is installed/ran so it cant be removed. So Im not sure how you check for the burner flame on this, or to even check dust accumulation on the fan blades, etc. I did give the area a good vacuum around the squirrel cage and sucked up random whatever. I also discovered 2 screws missing holding the front plate on where the duct come out. And checked that the duct strap clamps were all secure. So I guess not a total loss. The furnace does start up and blow hot air like it should. And there is no soot at the exhaust and no obstructions as well

Anyone else with a 250RS do any checks, or is it basically having to remove the jack knife sofa? Is that the only way to see the burner flame, the manual says its at the top of the cage. Im just going by some websites for good preventative maintenance, but its impossible to get to the thing easily.


----------

